# Next BB bulk buy - sneaky heads up



## DavecUK

I don't usually do this, but this is what I have tried for on the next bulk buy...hope I get all the coffees and they havn't been hoovered up before I get there.

Some Nice coffees if I can get them and the first bulk buy with No Brazilians....but I got lots of Brazilians.







Actually the truth is there were no Brazilian coffees this time that particularly excited me.

Burundi 86-88 SCAA Points SEGEC (looking forward to this too)

Guatemala SWD SHB Swiss Water Decaffeinated

Indonesia Old Brown Java

Nicaragua El Chipote Micro Lot La Bastilla - (rainforest alliance)

Malawi Geisha AB Mzuzu Mzimba

India Monsoon Malabar AA

Guatemala Todosanteria, Huehuetenango Fedecoaguainfo

Ethiopia Beloya Ninety Plus (oohoo looking forward to this)

El Salvador SHG ep Las Delicias Pacamaras Menendez (and want some of this)

Costa Rica SHB Hermosa Fully Washed Coope Dota.R.L

Colombia Cundinamarca Racafe (Have not put a colombian on the bulk buys for years..so I thought I'd make it a good one)

now I have put a little Old Brown Java in there (Ron) and a little Decaff...about half as much of these 2 coffees. With the OBJ, if you have not tried it you should! For the Decaff, remember it's never all or nothing, roast it and blend it 50/50 with conventional coffee, for a significant caffeine reduction late at night. I am going to suggest 1 Kilo of each of these in the Bulk buys.


----------



## Going banana's

these look like some exciting beans, hope it wont be too expensive for the lots


----------



## iroko

Thanks for heads up, but I've got far too many greens to go for this one.


----------



## oop north

iroko said:


> Thanks for heads up, but I've got far too many greens to go for this one.


I am in the same boat


----------



## DavecUK

oop north said:


> I am in the same boat


It's a bugger isn't it and so many new beans <lol>. I used to have up to 35 or more coffees on hand....was well spoilt.</lol>

The annoying thing is it's so seasonal and you have to wait a while for them to come round again.


----------



## soundklinik

DavecUK said:


> I don't usually do this, but this is what I have tried for on the next bulk buy...hope I get all the coffees and they havn't been hoovered up before I get there.
> 
> Some Nice coffees if I can get them and the first bulk buy with No Brazilians....but I got lots of Brazilians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the truth is there were no Brazilian coffees this time that particularly excited me.
> 
> Burundi 86-88 SCAA Points SEGEC (looking forward to this too)
> 
> Guatemala SWD SHB Swiss Water Decaffeinated
> 
> Indonesia Old Brown Java
> 
> Nicaragua El Chipote Micro Lot La Bastilla - (rainforest alliance)
> 
> Malawi Geisha AB Mzuzu Mzimba
> 
> India Monsoon Malabar AA
> 
> Guatemala Todosanteria, Huehuetenango Fedecoaguainfo
> 
> Ethiopia Beloya Ninety Plus (oohoo looking forward to this)
> 
> El Salvador SHG ep Las Delicias Pacamaras Menendez (and want some of this)
> 
> Costa Rica SHB Hermosa Fully Washed Coope Dota.R.L
> 
> Colombia Cundinamarca Racafe (Have not put a colombian on the bulk buys for years..so I thought I'd make it a good one)
> 
> now I have put a little Old Brown Java in there (Ron) and a little Decaff...about half as much of these 2 coffees. With the OBJ, if you have not tried it you should! For the Decaff, remember it's never all or nothing, roast it and blend it 50/50 with conventional coffee, for a significant caffeine reduction late at night. I am going to suggest 1 Kilo of each of these in the Bulk buys.


That's great, I didn't know that you choose the beans...I am a big "fan" of your selections, (on my 3rd 12kg batch)...only wish there is a bit more of Pacific coffees...

...but why decaf? Aren't they more expensive?

Your price and quality is unbeatable in France, for sure...Looking forward to this batch....and do you have approximate ETA?


----------



## oop north

DavecUK said:


> It's a bugger isn't it and so many new beans <lol>. I used to have up to 35 or more coffees on hand....was well spoilt.
> 
> The annoying thing is it's so seasonal and you have to wait a while for them to come round again.
> 
> </lol>


it's not really annoying - more a matter of resisting temptation as (a) I have vast stocks already (though going through beans faster since getting the LI) and (b) am only slowly improving my roasting skills, though even my done-more-than-I-like beans taste good through the LI!


----------



## Going banana's

i was wondering, do you ever get the chance to cup any of this stuff before it gets bought in case there's a defect?


----------



## DavecUK

Going banana said:


> i was wondering' date=' do you ever get the chance to cup any of this stuff before it gets bought in case there's a defect?[/quote']
> 
> Nope...it's why I changed the supplier years ago, when I did some random testing and wasn't happy with the quality and how things had deteriorated. I now use a supplier who does all that cupping and testing to a higher standard than the previous company (I'm being nice here). What I do do is get a sample from all the lots and inspect, also roast some and drink. If I tried to cup samples before buying, ALL the decent stuff would go before I could get my hands on it. I usually have a few hours to get the good stuff, I do the enquiry on line and it gets reserved, pending the order following through.


----------



## DavecUK

soundklinik said:


> That's great, I didn't know that you choose the beans...I am a big "fan" of your selections, (on my 3rd 12kg batch)...only wish there is a bit more of Pacific coffees...
> 
> ...but why decaf? Aren't they more expensive?
> 
> Your price and quality is unbeatable in France, for sure...Looking forward to this batch....and do you have approximate ETA?


Well I only choose what my research has shown to be good at the time and coffees are seasonal. I have not had any Mahndeling for a long time, because the coffee from there, just isn't quite up to scratch (my opinion) at the moment. I the weather reports are poor during parts of the growing season, or they have had a problem with rust/insects etc.., then I tend to steer clear. Things have been difficult for the Ethiopian coffees for a while and only in more recent times have they come beck up to good quality...and are appearing again. now it might be I'm overly cautions, but I'd rather be sure...than all of you get poor coffee.

Decaf is more expensive...but I feel that there needs to be an offering of decaf...I only ordered a little and they can sell it over the year if they have to. It's also something that people can blend and go for that lighter hit, without sacrificing too much on flavour. In the same way I chose Old Brown Java...another (interesting) coffee that I just feel people ought to try...and 20% in a blend can be super interesting! It would be easy to play it safe all the time and order the same old stuff, but it's nice to help expand peoples experiences.

One of the really important things is the massive support for the bulk buys...it has allowed me to gradually raise the quality more and more (OK it costs more, but it's so worth it!). We now get some absolutely stunning coffees through. I also order twice as much now...so probably around 1.5 tons of coffee sells in 48 hours, a lot of buyers are not in the UK...like you!

ETA I think about 2 weeks.


----------



## DavecUK

Well some bad news, due to a fault on the website of the coffee dealers, my order didn't go through properly...all of the real specials have been hoovered up by other buyers (dammit), so it's back to the drawing board and look for more great coffees. VV annoyed as I spent a lot of time on that, getting and researching the right coffees.....bloody computers!


----------



## DavecUK

But...things are looking up...some more off list Daterras have come in...currently looking at Full Bloom, Mellow aaand Sweet Blue Plus theres even 1 pack of Daterra Sweet collection left at the wholesalers. I think this has to be the last of the Daterras for this years crop...so I'm tempted to "go large", just trying to persuade BB.

Also have added the El Salvador SHG, Cerro de Ataco Jasal...which has not been in a previous bulk buy, but was ordered as some beans to use in the big Gene Cafe tests and I was asked once if I cupped them myself...well this one I've not only roasted a LOT of, but cupped, drunk and thoroughly enjoyed for a while now. Last week post blended it with my Daterra Bourbon collection 50/50, the results are stunning...absolutely stunning!! My mate who came round was trying to reserve the 2 bags I have left for Paul (don't worry Paul, theyre held for you). I would imagine the results are going to be excellent with any of the Daterras. So selfishly, I had to order more of this El Salvador.

got some other nice beans as well, just finishing the selection now....more news when I know.


----------



## hullcity

Will the Sweet collection be split up into a Bulk Buy or be sold as a Pentapack, assuming you get it of course?


----------



## DavecUK

hullcity said:


> Will the Sweet collection be split up into a Bulk Buy or be sold as a Pentapack, assuming you get it of course?


Well last penta of sweet sold while I was making up the list of coffees...but the Full bloom, Mellow and Sweet Blue...I will be getting.


----------



## hullcity

DavecUK said:


> Well last penta of sweet sold while I was making up the list of coffees...but the Full bloom, Mellow and Sweet Blue...I will be getting.


Looks like I better start saving my pennies then


----------



## DavecUK

hullcity said:


> Looks like I better start saving my pennies then


ye...here they are:


Old Brown Java (a must try coffee)

Guatemala SWD SHB Swiss Water Decaffeinated Coffee Company - (swiss decaf) - going to be an add on option for bulk buys (people with beards and sandals, please don't let me down here)

Malawi AB Geisha - Mzimba or Vyphia Coop (at least we salvaged this from the previous attempt)

India Monsoon Malabar AA (need I say more....creeeeema)

Kenya Blue Mountain (Jamaica blue mountain stock grown in Kenya, should be super excellent)

El Salvador SHG, Cerro de Ataco (stunning coffee, huge dark chocolate hit in milk, not sweet, but touch of spice), blends super well with Daterras...do not let the price fool you, this is an absolute hidden gem and I have roasted lots of it!

Colombia Granja La Esperanza Yellow Bourbon (grainpro packed) - Expensive, very expensive, but have not had Colombian in the bulk buy for years. This is NOT a cheap one nearly 3 times the cost of the average Columbian, but must be tried!

Ethiopia Yirgacheffe 2 - Negele Gurbitu (only 1 sack of this available, had to go with it, because the other Yirgs were not of the same quality), so be limited amount of this in the bulk buy

Costa Rica SHB Hermosa Semi Washed (went semi washed for extra flavour)


*India Arabica Gems of Araku - Mandal limited stock - it was and I bought it all for Bella Barista! (what a treat)*


*
Penta packed Daterra 3 different ones...and yes, I went large on these, I also think some may come up in the bulk buys...Keep your fingers Crossed!!*


Full Bloom

Mellow

Sweet Blue


There you go, the next bulk buy...certainly managed to pull that one from the ashes.


----------



## froggystyle

So how does this work out, you buy it all and then split down so everyone gets a little of everything?

Sorry not really paid attention on the last ones.


----------



## DavecUK

froggystyle said:


> So how does this work out, you buy it all and then split down so everyone gets a little of everything?
> 
> Sorry not really paid attention on the last ones.


Dunno....some will go to bulk buy, perhaps some Daterras (remembering I went really large on the daterras), be interesting to see what they make up won't it. Not my problem now...I just select the best I can get. Well stuff that's not ridiculously priced like Kona, JBM, Civet cat crap or Cape verde (I've had all of them many times and they are not worth the money).


----------



## ronsil

We don't always agree Mr C.

I like Kona. Used to import it direct from Smiths Farm. Lovely lady to deal with.

Real tasty Beans


----------



## DavecUK

ronsil said:


> We don't always agree Mr C.
> 
> I like Kona. Used to import it direct from Smiths Farm. Lovely lady to deal with.
> 
> Real tasty Beans


It's tasty sure, but nearly £40 per kilo....it ain't that tasty. The other sad fact is 3 times more Kona is sold than actually produced!!









If I put it in a bulk buy they wouldn't sell very much and would have nearly £2000 of kona (thats the minimum bag size!!) sitting around for quite a while...the other problem is that to make even a minisucle margin on it, pushes the price up significantly. So you have an extremely expensive product to buy and stock that you make a very small margin on and carry high risk.


----------



## ronsil

DavecUK said:


> The other sad fact is 3 times more Kona is sold than actually produced!!


Similar to Blue Mountain then......


----------



## johnealey

Good evening all. First post so apologies if this has been answered already (did have a quick look, but it was quick), how does the Bulk buy work? Am currently a customer of BB having just bought a GeneCafe 240v and manged to snaffle some of the last Dettera Bourbon collection a(very Nice) as well as odd kilos of whatever they had left to make up a 6 kilo first batch to get me rolling.

Very intersted in securing some different green beans to build up a broad base to choose from having pretty much exhausted what some of the more bespoke roasters can offer ( Has Bean / Union / Square mile / James gourmet etc). If this is all done through the BB website do i need to do anythingin particular to be aware of when goes on line? sorry for the newbie questions, promise am a fast learner / catch on quick. Thanks in advan ce


----------



## DavecUK

johnealey said:


> Good evening all. First post so apologies if this has been answered already (did have a quick look, but it was quick), how does the Bulk buy work? Am currently a customer of BB having just bought a GeneCafe 240v and manged to snaffle some of the last Dettera Bourbon collection a(very Nice) as well as odd kilos of whatever they had left to make up a 6 kilo first batch to get me rolling.
> 
> Very intersted in securing some different green beans to build up a broad base to choose from having pretty much exhausted what some of the more bespoke roasters can offer ( Has Bean / Union / Square mile / James gourmet etc). If this is all done through the BB website do i need to do anythingin particular to be aware of when goes on line? sorry for the newbie questions, promise am a fast learner / catch on quick. Thanks in advan ce


If you registered for the news letter I think they write out to you, but it's also worth keeping an eye out on the website....probably beans will be there in the next week or so. Usually they do lots of 10 andr 20kg of 9-10 different coffees.


----------



## johnealey

Many thanks Dave, appreciated and will keep an eye out for newsletter and on website.

John


----------



## DavecUK

johnealey said:


> Many thanks Dave, appreciated and will keep an eye out for newsletter and on website.
> 
> John


Oh recommend you don't delay on taking up a Bulk buy option, the bulk buy packages usually sell out in around 48 hrs


----------



## bozlow123

So i managed to get 2 x 14kg last night, looking forward to trying some of the new ones, I roast in a genie cafe and normally run at 234 c for 15 minutes. For me that is about start of 2nd crack. Any suggestions for getting the most out of the Gems of Araku.



DavecUK said:


> ye...here they are:
> 
> 
> Old Brown Java (a must try coffee)
> 
> Guatemala SWD SHB Swiss Water Decaffeinated Coffee Company - (swiss decaf) - going to be an add on option for bulk buys (people with beards and sandals, please don't let me down here)
> 
> Malawi AB Geisha - Mzimba or Vyphia Coop (at least we salvaged this from the previous attempt)
> 
> India Monsoon Malabar AA (need I say more....creeeeema)
> 
> Kenya Blue Mountain (Jamaica blue mountain stock grown in Kenya, should be super excellent)
> 
> El Salvador SHG, Cerro de Ataco (stunning coffee, huge dark chocolate hit in milk, not sweet, but touch of spice), blends super well with Daterras...do not let the price fool you, this is an absolute hidden gem and I have roasted lots of it!
> 
> Colombia Granja La Esperanza Yellow Bourbon (grainpro packed) - Expensive, very expensive, but have not had Colombian in the bulk buy for years. This is NOT a cheap one nearly 3 times the cost of the average Columbian, but must be tried!
> 
> Ethiopia Yirgacheffe 2 - Negele Gurbitu (only 1 sack of this available, had to go with it, because the other Yirgs were not of the same quality), so be limited amount of this in the bulk buy
> 
> Costa Rica SHB Hermosa Semi Washed (went semi washed for extra flavour)
> 
> 
> *India Arabica Gems of Araku - Mandal limited stock - it was and I bought it all for Bella Barista! (what a treat)*
> 
> 
> *
> Penta packed Daterra 3 different ones...and yes, I went large on these, I also think some may come up in the bulk buys...Keep your fingers Crossed!!*
> 
> 
> Full Bloom
> 
> Mellow
> 
> Sweet Blue
> 
> 
> There you go, the next bulk buy...certainly managed to pull that one from the ashes.


----------



## DavecUK

bozlow123 said:


> So i managed to get 2 x 14kg last night, looking forward to trying some of the new ones, I roast in a genie cafe and normally run at 234 c for 15 minutes. For me that is about start of 2nd crack. Any suggestions for getting the most out of the Gems of Araku.


No Idea I havn't picked mine up yet...I'm going for some Microlots (gems of Araku) that I reserved some coffee from. I just did a quick check to make sure they weren't listed. I have not roasted Gems of Araku coffee before, so I will be in the same boat as the rest of you. I will have a better idea when I have a good look at the bean.


----------



## Going banana's

bozlow123 said:


> So i managed to get 2 x 14kg last night, looking forward to trying some of the new ones, I roast in a genie cafe and normally run at 234 c for 15 minutes. For me that is about start of 2nd crack. Any suggestions for getting the most out of the Gems of Araku.


if its anything like raves Indian Peddabayallu then treat it like a brazillian and dont go too far, city+ or full city at the most.

i have the malawi ab geisha (purchased from coffee magic) and have to say its been the most difficult bean ive roasted so far. it blackens up so quickly, no matter how gentle the roast profile, that i have to stop it during first crack otherwise it tastes burnt. its quite nice if you get it right though.


----------



## froggystyle

Just ordered the 7kg pack, looking forward to getting my hands on this as there are some interesting beans in there!


----------



## johnealey

14kgs of this latest bulk buy for me. Didn't partake of the last one in the end as some in there were not to keen on but this bulk buy can't see one am not going to like.

"Roasty, Roasty"

John


----------



## johnealey

selling out quickly, down to 10 lots left of the 14kg option.

John


----------



## El Cabron

I might have to keep an eye out for future bulk offers, all i could afford to buy with the gene was a 1 kilo bag of papua new guinea which i've never tried, and the free kilo of decaff that bella gave me for free to practise with. I did do 2 x 250g of the decaff but i overdid the 1st lot but the 2nd was ok.

Like an idiot and slightly over enthusiastic to use it, i roasted with no ducting and the house stinks now so i need to sort that out before having a go at the new guinea, it pains me not to be able to use it for a few days.

But yes, it'd be nice to try all these different beans....maybe next year or whenever they come around.


----------



## johnealey

Hi ElCabron

dont worry toomuch about the bulk buys referred to above as now they roasting themselves now they have more frequent offerings and they currently have a choice of 5kg or 10kg offerings here:

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/coffee/green-coffee-beans/green-coffee-beans-bulk-purchase.html

and work out cheaper than buying by the kilo the 10kg batch is the best value for money @ £6.98 per kilo not inc postage

As to your venting issues, if you have a cooker hood that extracts (not the recirculation type) gene on the cooker top with the hood fans on works for me, or a hose out the window (search the todays roast back a coupl of pages to see an example of the type required just don't make it too long.

Hope of help

John


----------



## El Cabron

Thanks John, yes i'm gonna have to do the ducting out of the window method but i've spent out recently so will have to wait a week or so.

I've been browsing a few raw bean sources like bella, rave, and a couple on ebay and they seem better value than £20 a kilo from where i usually buy roasted beans from but i'm not expecting to reach those standards, i'd be happy just to produce something i made myself that was decent and wouldn't mind another cup


----------



## johnealey

Have used BB, Rave and coffeecompass for greens all reasonable prices (cc prices are for 2kg's), the BB offerings being the best value so far. Very easy to accumulate large quntities of greens at reasonable cost.

John


----------



## El Cabron

Did you try the bella papua new guinea John? They're the only ones i've got at the mo, they sound nice and i'll be on these when i've bought ducting



johnealey said:


> Have used BB, Rave and coffeecompass for greens all reasonable prices (cc prices are for 2kg's), the BB offerings being the best value so far. Very easy to accumulate large quntities of greens at reasonable cost.
> 
> John


----------



## johnealey

Not so far, currently working my way back down into the 20kg's of greens so can buy the 10Kg batch without Sarah noticing am hoarding again. Have a look through the daily roast thread to see if anyone has roasted this one in th past spo as to gain a pointer or if in doubt stick to the "lazy mans" profile in the BB handbook that came with the roaster.

John


----------



## El Cabron

Cheers John, yeh that's basically what bella told me over the phone, he went and asked the roaster guy so if it's good enough for him it's good enough for me. He said to start at 240 then turn it down to 235 about 30-60 secs after the 1st crack


----------



## dajowr

Hi I've previously brought BB bulk green coffee to roast at home. I haven't tried blending any yet. In fact I don't know what would work well with what! I'm happy with result when I roast one kind at a time. My question is, should try blending or just keep on roasting one kind at a time?


----------



## El Cabron

Hi and well dajowr i haven't a clue as i've never done it before and i'm still waiting for ducting to arrive. What i do plan on doing is get a decent selection of different unroasted beans, then roast 250-500g of each, then have a play at blending different 1's until i find something i like to my taste, maybe tinker again to fine tune it, but to me it's just for my own enjoyment. I think roasting and blending your own is very rewarding, a bit like the difference of appreciation i get when eating my own tomatoes i've grown or baking my own bread as compared to buying them from tesco's. I'm not an expert on coffee, i just know what tastes nice to me and my enthusiasm for nice coffee will be why i'll experiment. Some of it might not turn out nice but i'd be happy if some of it did and it'll be fun trying











dajowr said:


> Hi I've previously brought BB bulk green coffee to roast at home. I haven't tried blending any yet. In fact I don't know what would work well with what! I'm happy with result when I roast one kind at a time. My question is, should try blending or just keep on roasting one kind at a time?


----------



## hullcity

I'm certainly no expert but have done a bit of pre-blending, usually to use up some odds and ends. I try to keep the same type of beans together in the batch eg SHB, as these will generally be roasted with the same or very similar profile. And I've already roasted each bean on its own beforehand so I know a bit how they 'perform'.


----------

